# Eclipse: ToughGraph einbinden



## Hassbrut (9. Jul 2004)

Hi, Frage:

Wie binde ich ToughGraph ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/touchgraph/ ) in Eclipse 3.0 ein?
Sprich wie kann ich auf die Methoden und Klassen zugreifen?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------



## bygones (9. Jul 2004)

???:L ähm - kenn das nicht - aber wird wohl n jar sein oder in was anderem geschrieben ?
jar einbinden haste ja schon gefragt


----------



## Hassbrut (9. Jul 2004)

Ehh da sind noch *.java Dateien in der Jar.
Da steh'n dann wohl sämtliche Klassen drinne. Wie binde ich das jetzt ein, dass ich die Methoden daraus in anderen Projekten benutzen kann?


----------



## bygones (9. Jul 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6401
einbinden von jars


----------



## Hassbrut (9. Jul 2004)

Achso heisst mein Projekt jetzt xy und ich brauch dafür die *.jar, binde ich die wie drüben beschrieben ein und kann dann im Projekt xy auf die Methoden in der jar zugreifen?


----------



## bygones (9. Jul 2004)

genau.

einfach die benötigten Jars einbinden wie im Link beschrieben und schon kannst du die Klassen die in dem jar sind in deinem Projekt nutzen !


----------



## Hassbrut (9. Jul 2004)

Jo vielen Dank.   

Jetzt irgendwie mit TouchGraph klarkommen...   8)


----------

